# Telecommunications Electrician Local 701 Question



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

It seems like your thought on the work is accurate, I would find myself bored to death with that type of thing.


----------



## RxTxStack (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I notice there isn't very much discussion on here in regards to telcom. Is there a different board like this where telcom people discuss topics? Looking for more feedback... :thumbup:


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

RxTxStack said:


> Thanks for the reply. I notice there isn't very much discussion on here in regards to telcom. Is there a different board like this where telcom people discuss topics? Looking for more feedback... :thumbup:


Here is one.


----------



## RxTxStack (Oct 15, 2008)

JohnJ0906 said:


> Here is one.


Link doesn't work. Can you type out the website?


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

RxTxStack said:


> Link doesn't work. Can you type out the website?


Sorry.

*******************


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> Sorry.
> 
> *******************


OK, what was that?


----------



## RxTxStack (Oct 15, 2008)

Maybe you can leave off the www. and the .com? Put some spaces in? Tell me what to google for? Thank you.


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

Telecom work, GENERALLY speaking involves the pulling, termination and testing of low voltage cabling. The raceway will be provided for you and you will be responsible for filling it. There are a lot of different aspects to the trade, Fire alarms, security, CCTV, A/V, and of course tele/data. Your background was in tele data on the user end which you have a grasp of. This will help. But I wouldn't reccomend pigeonholing yourself into it. There are a lot of other things to do!


----------

